# The lock keepers house..Lincolnshire 2015



## Mikeymutt (Oct 16, 2015)

Visited this one with rubex..it's been around a while now,quite a nice house.two bedrooms upstairs and two main rooms downstairs and a kitchen.the toilet was an outside one.situated next to a disused canal.there is no actual road to the house,maybe there use to be a track to it once


----------



## HughieD (Oct 16, 2015)

Best set I've seen from here Mr Mutt!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 16, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Best set I've seen from here Mr Mutt!



Thank you ever so much hughie


----------



## smiler (Oct 16, 2015)

Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 17, 2015)

Like the privvy in the second to last shot


----------



## Allottie (Oct 17, 2015)

Absolutely stunning photos.! I would love to visit


----------



## Rubex (Oct 18, 2015)

Great photos Mikeymutt  I really enjoyed looking at this place. The walk down to it was lovely, plus meeting our new little friend :laugh:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you rubex..can't believe you wanted to take your friend and put it in my car..you did fall in love with it though


----------



## HughieD (Oct 19, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you rubex..can't believe you wanted to take your friend and put it in my car..you did fall in love with it though



It wasn't white with a long neck was it?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 19, 2015)

Lovely stuff, looks a great explore
Thanks for sharing


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow really amazing shots, thanks


----------



## Caz21 (Oct 22, 2015)

Superb images, love narrative pictures


----------

